# For Real



## Tinky (May 25, 2016)

After common and scientific name for this snake.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 25, 2016)

Garter snake of some kind, I think it's Thanmnophis sp.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (May 25, 2016)

Red sided garter
_Thamnophis sirtalis infernalis__
_


----------



## Herpo (May 25, 2016)

Yep, red sided garter!

I thought you meant make one up haha!


----------



## Wally (May 25, 2016)

The licorice all sorts of the snake world.


----------

